# Mid West Weather



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been on this earth for some years now. I don't remember anything like the Mid West is experiencing today or much area it will eventually affect. I hope everyone comes out on the other side safe and sound. 

We moved from an area that got way too many of the types of storms they are now experiencing. But, none were ever as long reaching as these seem to be.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What are you guys getting up there?


----------

